# new angle head



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

today i use my new nortstars angle head. but i have difficulty with. my columbia slide very easy on the wall with my mud runner but the northstar are hard to stick on the angle ,the head tends off the angle. i push more or less hard on the wall. but i have the same probleme

help me.

thx


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like the blades and skids might need adjustment.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

There's a few threads in here about angle head adjustment il try find for u


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=7321


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Check this one out and ask some of these boys they know what there talking aboit


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have an angle box? Maybe the head needs to break in. How is the coat it's leaving?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

killerjune said:


> today i use my new nortstars angle head. but i have difficulty with. my columbia slide very easy on the wall with my mud runner but the northstar are hard to stick on the angle ,the head tends off the angle. i push more or less hard on the wall. but i have the same probleme
> 
> help me.
> 
> thx


It's brand new?
I always found them a pain and used them on verticals until they wore in a bit!
But u could try it on a pole when no tapes r on and c if u can break it in! Just run it in the corner and that might help.
But watch no screws r sticking out!
Either that send it back as f*cking about with the blades if u don't no what ur doing can b bad!:thumbsup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

killerjune said:


> today i use my new nortstars angle head. but i have difficulty with. my columbia slide very easy on the wall with my mud runner but the northstar are hard to stick on the angle ,the head tends off the angle. i push more or less hard on the wall. but i have the same probleme
> 
> help me.
> 
> thx


What size was your columbia? 3" or 3.5"?

I am guessing that you are saying your head is "tilting" in the corner. This happens whe the head gets in front of the applicator. You have to make sure with a mudrunner that you let the head "follow" the tool, even more so with larger heads. You also need to make sure that the bend in the output stem dissects the corner at a perfect 45'. Put the butt end of the mud runner a little higher, and a little farther forward. 

Tilting happens a lot less with corner boxes because they force you to let the tool "lead". Tilting also happens less with smaller heads. 

Also, mudrunners run a little stiffer as you increase in AH size. We run Tapeworm 4" for our finish coat, and you have to be spot on with the angle you hold the mud runner, as well as the direction the bend in the output valve is pointing.

I personally would not recommend adjusting a Northstar head unless you have years of experience in AH setup. Northstar is *very* particular in their AH set up, and unless you are a seasoned pro, you most likely not get it as good as they have it out of the box. It should be dead flat on a granite or glass surface when you lay it on either side.

Maybe start with trying it on the corner box for a few runs, and see if it alleviates the issue.

Hope this helps!
Thanks.
GLTT


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

today is better than last day. i have tape 2 more condos and i have better control on it. maybe break in is necessary. i use only my mud runner but tomorow i will try the angle box. 

thx everybody.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

killerjune said:


> today is better than last day. i have tape 2 more condos and i have better control on it. maybe break in is necessary. i use only my mud runner but tomorow i will try the angle box.
> 
> thx everybody.


It may show you if the problem is in the way you are running the mud runner.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Guy I work with picked up a NS 3.5 a few weeks ago. First house, be didn't like it. Gave it a bit to break in, running nicely now.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

samething for me. today was amazing.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go. This is how the 3.5" Northstar head works on the Mudrunner.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB6qouY6yYQ


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a high one for you Gaz, Mudrunners going nice, Is that a small head to finish? Are you wiping behind the tape with a 3.5.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We've been playing with a mud runner on the last few jobs. IMO, it's no faster than an angle box, maybe even a bit slower, BUT, it's not fatiguing (sp?) like the angle box. Been running the angles twice with it. First pass is loading, putting mud up, second pass is like flushing/glazing just to pretty it up. I like it, but I don't know if I $700+ like it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> That's a high one for you Gaz, Mudrunners going nice, Is that a small head to finish? Are you wiping behind the tape with a 3.5.


No Caz gone back to the bigger head to finish. We are using one of Toms 75mm plastic bodied angle heads, ( liked the one that was being passed around for testing, where did that end up?) to wipe the tape, then a 3.5" Northstar with the mudrunner.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> No Caz gone back to the bigger head to finish. We are using one of Toms 75mm plastic bodied angle heads, ( liked the one that was being passed around for testing, where did that end up?) to wipe the tape, then a 3.5" Northstar with the mudrunner.


Right Ok, Sounds good, Justme got that anglehead off Vanman I think.

It was sweet anglehead that, Nice and light.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> We've been playing with a mud runner on the last few jobs. IMO, it's no faster than an angle box, maybe even a bit slower, BUT, it's not fatiguing (sp?) like the angle box. Been running the angles twice with it. First pass is loading, putting mud up, second pass is like flushing/glazing just to pretty it up. I like it, but I don't know if I $700+ like it!


Typo Felony 

if its less fatigue you get more work done faster,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> No Caz gone back to the bigger head to finish. We are using one of Toms 75mm plastic bodied angle heads liked the one that was being passed around for testing, where did that end up?) to wipe the tape, then a 3.5" Northstar with the mudrunner.


no squabble intended Mr. Gazman







but I wondered about that, what was your review...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no squabble intended Mr. Gazman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are Joe, Gaz could add his opinion to this thread now.


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tapepro-3-anglehead-trial-2912/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no squabble intended Mr. Gazman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean the Mudrunner Joe? If so I really like it, allthough I have never use an angle box. The runner holds something like 50% more mud than a 8" angle box so it goes a fair way between fills. You have to run fairly wet mud, not as wet as bazooka mud but nearly. The angles in the video were 3m (10foot) so it gives you a nice reach. My angles come out neater using the runner than what they do using my graco pump, I find the flow from the graco is like an on off switch, maybe there is something wrong with mine. Where as the runner is more like a throttle.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Typo Felony
> 
> if its less fatigue you get more work done faster,


Depends on the size of the job, if it's small enough that fatigue isn't an issue, speed wise, the angle box wins hands down. However, if it's a large job, the runner wins. IMO.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Do you mean the Mudrunner Joe? If so I really like it, allthough I have never use an angle box. The runner holds something like 50% more mud than a 8" angle box so it goes a fair way between fills. You have to run fairly wet mud, not as wet as bazooka mud but nearly. The angles in the video were 3m (10foot) so it gives you a nice reach. My angles come out neater using the runner than what they do using my graco pump, I find the flow from the graco is like an on off switch, maybe there is something wrong with mine. Where as the runner is more like a throttle.


the plastic head is what I meant, although the other info was nice as I never ran mud run, angles flash better 3 finish cfs


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The plastic had run very well straight out of he box, mind you it is getting better with each house it is only 3 houses old. It is nice and light, you can notice the difference. I was that impressed with how well it feathered the edges I copied the settings for my Northstar head.


----------

